# Code #11



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Have a buddy with code #11 (speed sensor?) for his 06 TRX350FE.

Does anyone have the test for this code?


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks HondaMechanic on atvconnections.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

this is a good reference for the future. thanks.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

I have some more for other codes, so lmk if you need one.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

sweet i thought i had that manual.
i will have to find it now that i know it exists in PDf form.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

yeah. that's the manual i need for my old 350!


----------

